# California Speedway Drags Sept.14-15



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

a bunch of us will be going Sunday Sept.15th

http://dbserver.iscmotorsports.com/CaliforniaSpeedway/headlines.cfm?StoryID=4150


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Southwest...


----------

